# Custom-Bilt Debuts Rain Gutters with Teflon Surface Protector



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Custom-Bilt Debuts Rain Gutters with Teflon Surface Protector*

06/24/2009*CHINO, CA -- *Custom-Bilt Metals, a manufacturer of metal roofing and rain handling products, has launched its seamless rain gutter system with Dura Coat XT-10 with DuPont™ Teflon® surface protector. Consistently updating traditional products with new and innovative technologies, Custom-Bilt Metals has made industry-leading improvements that ensure their seamless gutters will look better, stay cleaner and last longer than any other paint coated gutter on the market. 
Tests have shown that Dura Coat XT-10 paint coating with Teflon®surface protector is harder, stronger, longer lasting and more scratch resistant, providing an overall better protection than other rain gutter coating systems. This means owners of Custom-Bilt Metals continuous gutters will likely be able to eliminate a yearly chore on their calendars; cleaning the exterior of the gutters and enjoy their resistance to "tiger striping," a term used by builders for the dirty vertical streaks common to gutters. 
Custom-Bilt Metals knows that gutters have the potential to detract from the beauty of a home, so they have provided features to ensure that their rain gutters provide an aesthetically pleasing element. Aluminum and steel gutters are available in 22 colors and are all finished with Dura Coat XT-10 with Teflon(R) surface protector that will help keep them cleaner longer and offer the ability to create an attractive trim feature along the roof that is also highly functional. Uncoated copper rain gutters are also available and may be ideal for those looking to add a naturally weathered elegance to the look of a home.
"As a homeowner I know I dread the process of cleaning gutters and often procrastinate about it," said Tony Chiovare, president of Custom-Bilt Metals. "Depending on the weather and where you live dirt, dust and air pollution can build up on gutters which can create an eyesore on the home. Our continuous gutters aim to be a care-free product and thanks to their durability, long-term ease-of-care and lifetime warranty, they will also be the last gutter system a homeowner will ever need."
Giving builders a competitive edge With Custom-Bilt Metals' continuous gutters, builders are able to integrate stylish and durable gutters into a new build, remodel or reroofing project and are armed with a lifetime warranty. With these benefits and the advantage of well-known brand names including Dura Coat XT-10 with Teflon surface protector, Ironman roll-forming machines and Custom-Bilt Metals' steel, builders will stand out from the competition.
For builders and contractors, Custom-Bilt Metals has created a one-stop shop for the installation of all types of roll-formed gutters, providing five different gutter profiles in 22 colors, which are delivered to the jobsite with necessary supplies including accessories and fabrication equipment. They are also the only manufacturer that finishes their gutters with Dura Coat XT-10 with Teflon(R) surface protector for added customer satisfaction. In addition, Custom-Bilt Metals will assist contractors in finding a gutter professional that is experienced and qualified to perform the installation.
To learn more about Custom-Bilt Metals' continuous gutters with Dura Coat XT-10 with Teflon surface protector visit www.custombiltmetals.com/products-gutters.php


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I think that you'll still have to clean your gutters though. The "tiger stipes" are the least of your worries when it comes to clogged gutters.


----------

